# Custom Rear Deck Ideas



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Im trying to get some ideas for stuff to do to the rear deck on my Sentra. Share some ideas or if you have done anything to the rear deck, post a pic.

My idea now is just to copy the stock on in fiberglass and add some speaker grills. But since I dont know how to use fiberglass, im not too sure how good that will turn out.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> Im trying to get some ideas for stuff to do to the rear deck on my Sentra. Share some ideas or if you have done anything to the rear deck, post a pic.


I like what 1997GA16DE did with his. He might have a better pic, but this one is from his website: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com 












:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Mine is fiberglassed over and it's got the speaker girlls attached to it. The rear decks' paint matches my box in the trunk so it all works out. There are pictures on my cardomain webpage..but i'm not sure how to post pics on here. So you can view the page to see them. The page is located at :
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/281053


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, Ive seen Justin's setup. The only problem with that grill is that it is in the way of the tweeters on the speakers. He has changed it to just a regular grill now.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Zman, Good job on the deck. Are the speakers sitting on top of the deck or underneath it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I have a carbon fiber rear deck, it looks weird in the pic cause of the lighting in person it's all black. I'll try to take one in the daytime. :fluffy:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I now have normal speaker grilles on there


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

damn princess. i've never seen that! where did you aquire that fine chunk of c/f?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I went the easy route and just recovered it with nice material.


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

The speakers sit in the stock location. I haven't noticed a sound difference from before so it all works out well. Easy to clean and maintain as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

[redacted] said:


>


BTW, I liked those grilles I used to have, There were only 2 problems I had with them:

1. They were unbelievably ghetto. Me and my friend used plexiglas and a dremel to make them. I covered the surface with c/f vinyl b/c they looked horrible w/o them. They were cool tho.

2. As you can see, the sun bleached the color out of the speakers in no time. They did a Michael Jackson in about 3 months.


----------

